# armed work wear pants



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

I got a couple pair of the armed work wear pants with the slip in knee pads, pthe pants look nice the knee pads they send with them are bootleg not worth the money.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

One word, Blaklader.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I just got my first pair of blaklader pants a couple weeks ago and I will definitely be ordering more! These things are awesome!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

mpminter said:


> I just got my first pair of blaklader pants a couple weeks ago and I will definitely be ordering more! These things are awesome!


 Thats all I ever wear.Well with a tee shirt.Like their cutoffs in the summer.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Did you get the new "upgraded" knee pads? I've always liked the Armed pants but have not tried blaklader. Do they have knee pads as well?


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Blakladers don't come with knee pads but they are designed to accept them, you just have to buy them separately. They offer a "light duty" version and a heavy duty version, but there's nothing light duty about these pads. They're over 3/4" thick! The heavy duty pads are some sort of gel, but I've never used those.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm not a fan of those gray knee pad holders on the Blakladers. Maybe I can get some gel pads for my Armed pants in the interim. I would like to try these at some point, but all white would be preferable for me.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Mnpainter your up north huh these pants are great but they are too hot for Texas . I really like the extra set of pockets . The knee pads are weird . I like the Blakladder shorts a lot . The pants for comfort and fit the armed are a lot better IMO . I am a 36 , 30 next pair I would order 
Like 28 or something cuz they are really long . 
You in minnesota right ? I grew up in Worthington 
Mn


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Just ordered my first batch of armed work pants. Bought the heavy duty knee pads with them - hopefully they're worth the money. 

Heard lots of good things about these pants - now I just hope they don't take too long to ship out!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Just got my first order of these bad boys in - all i gotta say is i'll never, i mean NEVER, wear a pair of Dickies again. These things are the awesome :jester:

Got the heavy duty kneepads with them. Very comfortable. The ones that come with the pants are a bit too lightweight imo - but just double em up with the heavy duty ones and voila. 

Never thought i'd be so excited about work pants...


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Are their waist sizes accurate? I have ordered other pants before and found I wished I tried a pair on first.

Do they shrink much in the laundry?~


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine haven't shrunk and I think they are a hair loose for the size given. Don't put them in the dryer.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I bought a pair about a year ago. After reading a bunch of reviews on Amazon saying they will shrink after repeated washer and dryer use, I bought them an inch bigger in length and waist. The first 4 months I had to cinch up my belt but now they're perfect.

The kneepads are bunk so I just use my gel ones from Lowes.

About a month ago I was climbing my extension ladder with a cut bucket and brush and the bucket got hung up on a rung and spilled a bunch of brown Aura down my pants. Started at the crotch and ran down my left leg. Of course it won't come out so now I'm embarrased to wear them in front of customers. Oh well, good excuse for a new pair.:thumbup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Are their waist sizes accurate? I have ordered other pants before and found I wished I tried a pair on first.
> 
> Do they shrink much in the laundry?~


In the Dickies i'm a 36, but the Armed at 36 are too large. I'll get a 34 next time. The length is about the same as the dickies though. I put mine through the washer/dryer after I got them and they didn't shrink at all - well maybe the leg shrunk up slightly (0.5 inch or less) but the waist didn't shrink in at all.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

capepainter said:


> I got a couple pair of the armed work wear pants with the slip in knee pads, pthe pants look nice the knee pads they send with them are bootleg not worth the money.


 Armed and dangerous!


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

LOVE THE PANTS, HATE THE ZIPPER..not real smooth or easy to pull down or up.And yes,the stock thin knee pads blow,gotta upgrade them.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Mnpainter your up north huh these pants are great but they are too hot for Texas . I really like the extra set of pockets . The knee pads are weird . I like the Blakladder shorts a lot . The pants for comfort and fit the armed are a lot better IMO . I am a 36 , 30 next pair I would order
> Like 28 or something cuz they are really long .
> You in minnesota right ? I grew up in Worthington
> Mn


I'm up north but not that far noth. I'm in CT. The grey knee pad pockets are a little different, but the knee pads are awesome. I haven't tried the shorts yet, but I probably will this summer. I also want to try a pair of the Armed pants.


----------



## abbynagle (Aug 28, 2012)

Rcon said:


> Just ordered my first batch of armed work pants. Bought the heavy duty knee pads with them - hopefully they're worth the money.
> 
> Heard lots of good things about these pants - now I just hope they don't take too long to ship out!


Where have you ordered those armed work pants? I have also ordered my workwear clothes in http://www.empirewarehouse.com.au/


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I bought 10 pair over the course of the last 3 years and have been very happy with the armed work wear pants. The heavy duty knee pads work better if your buying them for your knees. I have never tried the others.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Does anyone still wear these? If so, can you provide a link?

I have a pare of Armed pants and I am looking to replace them. They no longer sell them at the paint store.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

You can order them from there website here:
http://www.armedworkwear.com/products/product/white-work-pants.php

I bought a pair a couple months ago at a local paint store, but never ended up wearing them because they were too baggy.

I've been using Blaklader and Jobman pants. They're both more expensive, but they're constructed very well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Does anyone still wear these? If so, can you provide a link?
> 
> I have a pare of Armed pants and I am looking to replace them. They no longer sell them at the paint store.


They are our go-to painters' pants. PNW posted the link. 

I think the bagginess is a feature not a bug. As much as we move around, kneel, crouch, and climb, the last thing I want is a pair of slim-fit work pants.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> the last thing I want is a pair of slim-fit work pants.


The thought of you in "skinny jeans" is totally cracking me up. :vs_laugh:


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not looking for slim fit either, but when I tried them on it was like I was wearing skater pants from high school!










I'm exaggerating, but they were too baggy to be comfortable for me.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The thought of you in "skinny jeans" is totally cracking me up. :vs_laugh:


Those are REALLY not a hit with Big Ed and the Twins.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

My Ben Moore store told me Armed Work Wear pants are being discontinued. The owner of the company is s painter, full time. But they can't keep up with the big companies and the price of canvas, they have switched sources a few times. 

I finally got a pair, at 25% off reg price, but havent worn them yet, tomorrow I will.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ridesarize said:


> My Ben Moore store told me Armed Work Wear pants are being discontinued. The owner of the company is s painter, full time. But they can't keep up with the big companies and the price of canvas, they have switched sources a few times.
> 
> I finally got a pair, at 25% off reg price, but havent worn them yet, tomorrow I will.


According to Josh, the owner, they are switching to making them in the US. That's after switching suppliers and having issues with delays/sizing. One batch that we got were too snug. To Josh's credit, he promptly replaced them with pants that were correctly proportioned for...western...painters.

Just now ordered another pair.


Here their post from mid-February. 

https://www.armedworkwear.com/blog/made-in-the-usa.php

I just re-read it and it sounds as if they'll be handling the production in house.


----------

